# tads terribilis mint !!



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

My trio of terribilis mint has 14/15 month and after 4 laying here is my first one tadpoles, I hope that dad will do well are work !!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet! I love terribilis!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations!

I hope that the parents do you proud.

I cant wait to get my little guys some girls.

Richie


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

At the end of the day the third tad rose on the back !


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice shot, congrats, hope they breed a lot for you.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is the tadpole after approximately two weeks.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice to see that there are people breeding with these species. They're becoming pretty rare around here.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Both tadpoles develop well and I hope to have frogs. I have 20 eggs of 1 week which is transformed into tadpoles, and today still 20 eggs have just been laid !!
I hope to have many frogs of this morph. In March I should have the yellow morph and in September the orange morph. I would also like to make tadpoles with them !!




Elf_Ascetic said:


> Nice to see that there are people breeding with these species. They're becoming pretty rare around here.


why ??!!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

This should be renamed the Human-Frog hybrid thread . (sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

what ?! It's me the _human-frog_ ? !  why ?!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

gilliusis said:


> what ?! It's me the _human-frog_ ? !  why ?!


Because of this:



Elf_Ascetic said:


> Nice to see that there are people breeding with these species.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

In that case I hope to become to be one very great human-frog !!
I would like to have a piece of information. When the tadpole takes out of eggs, how long do you wait to put him in the water ?!
Thanks


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just lightly cover the eggs with a little water. Once the tads straighten out it means they've hatched... I increase the water level slightly and then when they are free swimming, or actively swimming I stick them in their grow out containers.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

housevibe7 said:


> I just lightly cover the eggs with a little water. Once the tads straighten out it means they've hatched... I increase the water level slightly and then when they are free swimming, or actively swimming I stick them in their grow out containers.


Many thanks housevibe7 !

My two layings current :

1 week old :


2 weeks old :


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

your eggs seem to be developing rather slow, what temps are you keeping them at?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Are two layings different here !


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Now, my tadpoles of the first laying, were two months old, I started giving them mosquito larvae, they love ...!! At what age do you give mosquito larvae ?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the sheen on the tads!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> love the sheen on the tads!!


I agree, you can almost see the mintiness in them 

Richie


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

R1ch13 said:


> I agree, you can almost see the mintiness in them
> 
> Richie


and 
Julio :
_love the sheen on the tads !! _

I do not understand what you mean with : "*mintiness*" and "*sheen on* *the tads*"


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

They are referring to the nice metallic glisten they have already. Like they are starting to get some color on them instead of just being plain black.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

OK thanks 

What you think about the food of mosquito larvae ?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are a great source of protein, black worms too


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn! I wish my orange terribilis would start breeding as well 

they're the same age. how many do you keep in your tank?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

I have three adult, 2 male 1 female, and I think to another when my tadpoles will froglets. Currently I have 25 tadpoles and 18 eggs.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Julio said:


> they are a great source of protein, black worms too


It is better to give "old" tads, and not to "young" tads, no ?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can feed them to either or, i personally never differentiate


----------



## TExeter (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome, one of my favorites.
Good luck.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

For the moment my two older tadpoles grow well, but not at the same speed !


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

I think in a few days .....!

11.04.10 :


13.04.10 :


today :


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, i just had my first orange come out of hte water last week, very exciting.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Julio,
good for you ! Can you post a picture to see the color difference, please ?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

prob wont' be til next week as the frogs are at the office and the my camera is at home!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Today is my first Froglet mint out of the water !


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## CookieMonster (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, how exciting! Great pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

congrats on the new frog. It sounds like you'll have a lot more soon.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

It took 10 weeks between the egg and the froglet ! I still have 45 tadpoles in the water.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here is a shot of the baby that came out last week as requested. and a pic of the parents and their tank.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Julio your frogs are always fat asses I love it


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

so that is what a tank looks like when it isnt pruned.... . Nice amigo. I finally have good mint eggs developing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Devanny said:


> Julio your frogs are always fat asses I love it


they are sensitive Dev, they prefer pleasantly plumped



stemcellular said:


> so that is what a tank looks like when it isnt pruned.... . Nice amigo. I finally have good mint eggs developing!


I actually have to trim this tank about every 2 weeks, the begonia on the right just grows like weed.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The color on the parents is amazing.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Many thanks Julio !!

mint :


orange :


someone would have the yellow form at the end ?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mmm, i have some yellow babies at home, will try and take soem pics when i get home.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Julio, it's really sad that we live not the same country ....! 
I not could meet you and your frogs 
I wait your pic of yellow babie.
Thanks

PS : How long do you expect to give the first meal ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mine usually feed right after they absorb their tail, so they start to feed pretty much right away and they can eat a lot. 
Here is a pic of the yellow baby, this one is about 5 weeks old.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

dont' really like that pic, let me see if i can get a better one, one that is actually in focus.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok i really need to get a macro lense! grrrrr


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi gilliusis,
looking good!

I have a few yellow terrib tads in the water and was wondering the average morph time from egg to froglet. You mention 10 weeks for yours - Julio are your times similar? Anyone else?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> ok i really need to get a macro lense! grrrrr


Sweet shot w/out macro!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mworks said:


> Hi gilliusis,
> looking good!
> 
> I have a few yellow terrib tads in the water and was wondering the average morph time from egg to froglet. You mention 10 weeks for yours - Julio are your times similar? Anyone else?
> ...


Mine seem to come out right about 2 months or a little later. It all depends at what temps you keep them at, i keep them at room temp which is about 76 degrees.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> Sweet shot w/out macro!!


Thanks,but i still feel is out of focus and i really need a Macro Lense.


----------

